# Problema con un dimmer digital con microcontrolador



## snusnuh (May 20, 2008)

Bueno primero que todo sé que este tema ha sido tratado muchas veces en el foro, de hecho de aquí mismo saqué la información necesaria para hacer este dimmer. El circuito que estoy usando es el típico, el que todo el mundo recomienda por su simplicidad.



Lo que estoy haciendo es simplemente enviar 5 voltios en la base del transistor para que el LED del moc3010 se active y el bombillo al otro lado se prenda. No he intentado inyectarle un tren de pulsos con un lm555 o un microcontrolador. Estoy usando un moc3010 y un 2n6071 como triac. 

La pregunta es muy sencilla; qué está pasando? por qué todo el mundo monta este circuito e inmediatamente obtiene resultados satisfactorios y yo no?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 20, 2008)

Por que no describes ¿ Cuales son tus resultados NO satisfactorios ?

No me gusta como conectaste el transistor


----------



## snusnuh (May 20, 2008)

Mis resultados no satisfactorios son que no pasa nada aparentemente, es decir el bombillo nunca se prende. La forma en que conecto el transistor pienso que es una de muchas que existen, he intentado otras conexiones pero el problema no es precisamente que no llegue corriente al diodo del moc3010 ya que he comprobado que sí llega. Todos los componentes son nuevos y pues no entiendo, algo debo estar haciendo mal que todos los demás hacen bien. Estas son otras configuraciones que he usado para el transistor:


----------



## Eduardo (May 20, 2008)

Y el triac, esta bien conectado?  No estan invertidos gate-tp1 ?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 20, 2008)

¿ Que pasa si haces un puente entre la resistencia de 180 directo a GATE del triac ?
O sea sin pasar por el opto

Si en esas condiciones no enciende, tienes el triac mal conectado


----------



## fernandob (May 20, 2008)

al final vi algo coherente.
el ultimo con emisor comun....
uhh......

el anterior ese que el transisttor esta en // con el opto   ....bueno, funka, pero cuando no le mando tension al T....seria inveros al anterior.

por que no funka ?

son las cosas de la vida, si funcionase todo de una te convertirias en un armador, y los componentes no quieren eso, *te han elegido para que PIENSES y analices.*
vamos a hablar de un circuito coherente:
ese de el emisor a masa , lso otros paso.

proba.......todo....

1 - puentea el triac, los termianes principales (no me preguntes que deberia hacer ).

2 --puentea el triac del opto ((no me preguntes que deberia hacer ).

3 ....ya verificaste el lado de 220v sin riesgo, valos al otro lado:
3..... mandale tension al transistor y medi con ese coso amarillo que se llama tester.
medi, vos sabes que.....el led del opto no podes verlo pero deberia caer unos 3v creo (mira la data) .
mira si el T. se satura,VCE con y sin que le mandes tension a la base.

medi la fuente a ver si ni funka bien.

en fin.

conta, es imposible que no lo saques.

hace las pruebas, recorda que sos un elegido como te puse en negritas.

saludos


----------



## snusnuh (May 21, 2008)

ok finalmente pude hacerlo funcionar, gracias a todos por su ayuda, fernando tu ironía después de todo sirve, aunque ya sabía desde antes que podía usar esa cosa amarilla llamada tester que no siempre es amarilla quisiera comentarte, pero me fueron de gran ayuda algunos consejos tuyos ya que nunca había trabajado con triacs ni mocs y pues no sé mucho de este tema. Sin embargo entiendo tu mensaje y tienes toda la razón, hay que medir, probar esto, probar lo otro... hay que cacharrear como decimos por acá, lo que pasa es que cuando trabajas con 110VAC pues yo prefiero ir a la fija y evitar lesiones personales. Bueno gracias de nuevo a todos.

Ahh por último para quien tenga el mismo problema que yo tuve; con las 3 configuraciones del transistor que yo he puesto aquí me ha funcionado bien, pero estaremos de acuerdo todos en que la tercera es la que más estética tiene digamos.


----------



## fernandob (May 21, 2008)

no hay que temerle a los 110v, todas las pruebas que te dije eran seguras (para mi que estaba lejos ..  ), por que la lampàra estaba ahi, en serie....no podias hacer un corto.
y a vos......solo si usabas para los puentes cables sin aislar.

me alegro te haya servido, igual no contaste que era la cosa.

un componente mal 
una mala soldadura
que ?


----------



## ing_njospina (Sep 9, 2009)

seria bueno que pusieras en el foro cuel fue el error, yo pensaba al principio que la configuracion pues el el primer circuito la resistancia que tenia el moc en el fototransistor era muy alta.


----------



## José Rivero (Sep 21, 2009)

Hola a los compañeros del foro. Tengo una maquina de soldar hecha con materiales de deshecho, en el primario me está consumiendo apróximadamente 25 A.con electrodo pegado o sea en cortocircuito y quisiera hacerle un regulador tipo dimmer, el caso es que solamente tengo varios triac de 8 A. recuperados de estabilizadores de voltaje, deseo me orienten si es posible hacerlos trabajar en paralelo y si alguien tiene un circuito adecuado, agradezco anticipadamente toda ayuda al respecto. ya que no tengo ninguna experiencia con triacs.


----------

